# ???henry wampole and co.



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 4, 2010)

I pulled 2 nice medicine bottles out of the dig, they are clear 8 inches tall and 3 inches wide with the embossed words - henry k wampole and co. does anyone know a value on this bottle it was not listed in either book I have and I looked on line and found the bottle on an antique bottle site but was not listed to sell.  thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Art,

 From what I've been able to find, there's a wide variety of Wampole bottles. They were noted for their Cod Liver preparations. Did you see the history and talk of defalcation @ Digger Odell's?

 There's a couple of pages of Wampole listings @ that electronic auction place.

 It would be great if you could put up some pictures so we can vicariously dig along with you.

 Here's one of their Milk Foods: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "The last jar on the right held Wampoleâ€™s Milk Food.  Itâ€™s makers, Henry K. Wampole & Company of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, claimed it contained malted cereals, beef and milk.  Company advertisements claimed â€œThere is nothing in it that is not found in motherâ€™s milk; there is nothing in motherâ€™s milk that is not found in Wampoleâ€™s Milk Foodâ€.  A 1901 medical paper claimed it was the ideal preparation for the nourishment of persons undergoing treatment for opium or morphine addiction.  One wonders how big a market that was." From.

 Our very own Matt/Guntherhess has a lovely blue one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the Group W bench in his Antique Medicine Nexus.


----------



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

ok heres a pic of it--


----------

